# Topics > Human-level, general, strong AI >  Todai Robot Project, National Institute of Informatics, Japan

## Airicist

National Institute of Informatics on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

"Can a Robot Get Into the University of Tokyo?"
The Challenges Faced by the Todai Robot Project

July 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "Artificial Intelligence Program Passes College Entrance Exam"

by Jun Hongo
November 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Japanese artificial intelligence passes university exams (but still can't quite get into the country's top school)"
Artificial intelligence has scored above average on college entrance exam
Test scores give 80 percent chance of admittance into over 400 universities
The Todai Robot Project aims to pass University of Tokyo test in 2021

by Cheyenne Macdonald
November 17, 2015

----------

